# Orange Beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anybody have a read on Orange Beach, maybe a spot you'd let me try while I'm displaced from P'cola Beach this week? Hoping the wind will settle and the water temp. will rise while I'm over this way. Post or PM me if you can help.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*pomps*

i caught em poppin a jig off the east jettys there before . I even got a nice silver screamer on a gotcha . .....


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

+ 1 on the east side access @ Perdido Pass.

Cotton Bayou access (2 miles west) can be good at times,
try either side of the Four Seasons Pier :thumbsup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

second on the four season's peir = my favorite


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your input guys. Didn't get to the beach today, but did hit the docks at Caribe. A friend and I worked hard for these two and one more.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Joe??*

PJ;

Those ain't Pompano or I need my glasses cleaned.

Maybe we should start calling you Sheepie Joe? C2


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

And the one on the right has a 'crew cut' :whistling:


----------

